# What's with wearing tails?



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 24, 2010)

Okay, so, I really don't get out much. I probably go grocery shopping every week, and take a stroll in the park about as often.

So when I was at Gamestop picking up a game, i came across these...kids...I dunno, I really couldn't tell, I didn't see their faces, but as I walked past them, I saw all of them were wearing these tails. Like one was wearing a fox tail, one a lion, and the other a raccoon. 

So, I ask you, oh trendmaster GBAtemp, What the flying fuck is going on? Is it furries being a little more open, or is is just something the goth/emo kids are doing these days?

Either way, it has to be one of the most fucktarded things I have ever seen.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't really know why people do that, but I do have a humorous story related to that. I'm still in high school, and last year, this one girl wore a tail to school. She was walking through the cafeteria and some kid pulled her tail, so she turned around, hit him in the face, and started choking him. A security guard came over there and broke it up and I heard her yell, "He pulled my tail!". It was one of the funniest things I've ever witnessed.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 24, 2010)

Wat? Tails? Maybe they're furries? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




That new fad is certainly strange


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 24, 2010)

http://www.gamerswithjobs.com/node/17733

Also,


Spoiler


----------



## Gore (Oct 24, 2010)

i too have cringed at the sight of idiots wearing tails


----------



## Pyonkotchi (Oct 24, 2010)

Probably some sort of animu catgirl related thing
I haven't seen too many kids wearing tails 'round there parts though. Except a few of my friends, who wear cat ears and tails sometimes, but my friends are all kinda weeaboo-ish so yeah...

Plus its close to Halloween, so its easier to get weird things like tails and stuff.


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 24, 2010)

Maybe I should start wearing my blue tail around...


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 24, 2010)

Great, now everyone is stealing The Cat Boy's style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was the first to start wearing a tail in my town, now more and more people are doing it everyday.
At least I am still the only one with the ears to match


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Oct 24, 2010)

Kids are frickin' idiots! They get right on my tits most of the time, obnoxious little turds! Any child, nay, _Person_ seen wearing a tail must be kicked! Kicked like an annoying yippity Puppy!


----------



## jan777 (Oct 24, 2010)

I saw a news report on this things a while back.

I guess its a new type of emo or something. Apparently modeled after twilight werewolves I think. They move as a pack and all that stuff and shit.


----------



## Pliskron (Oct 24, 2010)

Looks like the furries are taking over


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 24, 2010)

It makes you look like a retard that somehow escaped from his/her home.

Most of them actually _are_ retards that somehow escaped from their home(s).

It's disgusting.


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 24, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Great, now everyone is stealing The Cat Boy's style
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never liked Twilight.......


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 24, 2010)

I remember back in the day when I was the strange one because I wear a tail and ears, back when people where still into the stupid gangsta shit, now everyone is into the near furry shit?
Grah!


			
				Hikaru said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I don't wear the full stupid suit like other people.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 24, 2010)

As long people don't go out and dress like ninjas/assassins I'm happy ^^


----------



## Thoob (Oct 24, 2010)

Yes, I agree. Furries are becoming a major menace to society.


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 24, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> As long people don't go out and dress like ninjas/assassins I'm happy ^^


How do you know they're not already? Think about it, a ninja would dress like anybody else to blend in. An assassin would do the same. They're out there Crimzon. And we're coming for you.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 24, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> As long people don't go out and dress like ninjas/assassins I'm happy ^^



This I would be okay with.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 24, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bah! ridiculous! ......BAH!
Like I ever would be found! and if there was ninjas/assassins after me i would feel sorry for them... I can be pretty brutal when I wan't to hehehehehehehehehehehehehe.......


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 24, 2010)

It's sort of _Fursuiting - Lite_

Every bit as appropriate as wearing your underwear on the outside of your clothing

To a lot of people there's no such thing as "bad" attention.
There is only Attention.


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 24, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> As long people don't go out and dress like ninjas/assassins I'm happy ^^


I agree. Americans and ninjas...


----------



## Wintrale (Oct 24, 2010)

This probably has something to do with it.


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 24, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you pacing up and down your room looking incresingly anxious then? You're never gonna figure out where our cameras are. Resistance is futile, Crimzon, you will perish.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 24, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would maybe be scared if i didn't know that i cameras can't see me


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Oct 24, 2010)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you saying people shouldn't go out dressed as Americans?


----------



## The Pi (Oct 24, 2010)

Set the tails on fire?


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 24, 2010)

SixtySixHundred said:
			
		

> Hikaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe. idk


----------



## monkat (Oct 24, 2010)

SixtySixHundred said:
			
		

> Hikaru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's possible.


----------



## Gore (Oct 24, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> As long people don't go out and dress like ninjas/assassins I'm happy ^^



I saw three women dressed as ninjas yesterday


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 24, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> SixtySixHundred said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh dear christ....

Nothing that fat has any business in lycra.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 24, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O'realy? BTW what does the posted imaged have  anything to do with ninjas?


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Oct 24, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> SixtySixHundred said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my. Spider Man has really let himself go!


----------



## yuyuyup (Oct 24, 2010)

If it's not coupled with a full furry suit, it's a lame trend.  Bring back pogs


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 24, 2010)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> This probably has something to do with it.


hmmm... the so called "leader" looks like a emo with a tail...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 24, 2010)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> This probably has something to do with it.



Well, that solves it, and it's just as fucktarded as I thought it was.

By the way, theyre way behind the trend, then. They made a movie about this shit a year after I was born.


----------



## mameks (Oct 24, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## jan777 (Oct 24, 2010)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> This probably has something to do with it.




Ah yes, this was the news report i was talking about.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 24, 2010)

You could at least link up a sendup of that "news" report



On the other hand I am well known to go out for an evening sporting tails (no joke I actually thought that was what you meant when I read the title).


----------



## craplame (Oct 24, 2010)

They have an odd fashion taste. Tails don't look good on most people... unless you're dressing skimpy.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 24, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> I saw three women dressed as ninjas yesterday


If you saw them then they definitely weren't doing a very good job.


----------

